# Trip to Amano gallery japan



## John Starkey (8 Apr 2008)

Hi All,this may seem a bit ambitious but i was wondering if any members would be prepared to save for a trip to the Takashi Amano gallery in japan,We could make it a UKAPS trip (that would be special ), i was thinking of some time next year so any interested members had time to save,Please think carefully about it because a week long trip to japan is not beyond any of us if you save hard and this WOULD be a trip of a life time, if we do bring this idea to fruition they maybe we could get in touch with the Amano orginisation and discuss the visit with them, I personally would love to visit as i am sure some of you would also,regards john


----------



## George Farmer (8 Apr 2008)

I'm certainly interested, John.

It will take a lot of planning, of course.

Then there's cost...

Rough ball-park for flight alone is Â£600 to the nearest airport.  Then Â£100 train journey to Niigita.  Accomodation won't be cheap.

I'd allow for Â£1500 minimum I reckon.


----------



## Garuf (8 Apr 2008)

I'm interested too but only if budgeted to be as cheap as possible.


----------



## Arana (8 Apr 2008)

Count me in, wouldn't miss it for the world


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2008)

I'm always up for a holiday. Depending on price etc, would line up some sponsors


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2008)

If I could afford it I'd be in.  Will have to see how the pennies are closer to the time...


----------



## Martin (9 Apr 2008)

A great idea John. Obviously the funding would be the issue for most of us, I'm sure we would all be up for this trip. I wonder if we had enough of us involved, we could negotiate a decent discount for a large group booking.Having travelled around SE Asia ,Hong Kong And China but not Japan ....yet, I can vouch for it being a beautiful part of the world and I am wholeheartedly UP FOR IT!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Apr 2008)

I would love to go if I could afford it.

I know a little bit of japanese as well, Konnichiwa, watashi wa Lisa desu. Doozo yiroshiku! The spelling is a bit wrong, but I remember how to say it hehe


----------



## lstratton (9 Apr 2008)

Oh I would love to go.  It has been my dream for a while to be able to set up a franchise or branch in England one day and have it laid out like theirs.  I've always like the idea of walking into a LFS and it looking like an art gallery, then all the dry goods and fish are on other floors.  I keep telling myself that this is what I'm working towards to make the pains of long hours in a bank worth it!  
So count me in if the money permits


----------



## zig (9 Apr 2008)

Coincide the trip with the ADA International layout competition results party, usually held mid September, and then you could have a pretty amazing trip on your hands. I would be up for it but not until 2009.


----------



## Tom (10 Apr 2008)

I was thinking about doing a gap year over there just to get to the gallery, so count me in if I can afford it at the time.    Although... I haven't even managed a UK visit yet  :? 

Just make sure Mr. Amano is expecting us yeah?    Maybe we can show him how to set a UKAPS tank up   

Tom


----------



## Garuf (30 Apr 2008)

Anyone made any progress with this? Anyone got any ideas on final cost yet?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2008)

This sounds like a great idea, would love to visit japan and would be great to visit Amano house to view his amazing tank


----------



## John Starkey (24 Jul 2008)

Hi All,This trip is deffinatly going to happen next year,MY wife and i will be going for two weeks (cant see the point of going all that way for a week).The Plan!! early next year i will post in this thread to try to make a list of people who are serious about going (you dont have to do two weeks) in one week you should have time to visit the ADA gallery and the ockinowa aqurium,and if we are lucky MR Amanos home to see his huge aquarium.Early next year i will get prices for air fares and  hotels (its normally cheaper to book in Jan/Feb ),Then i will E-mail ADA gallery and tell them of the planned visit and who we are and what our society is all about,(i am sure mr Amano has allready heard about us)Hopefully Mr Amano will be around to meet us esepcially if George and Jeremy come along.Now i think the best time for a visit to japan when its not too hot is around sept time but i will look this up to make sure also the later we go the more time we have to get the money together,if you have any ideas or want to help me arrange things let me know,regards John. 8)


----------



## Tom (24 Jul 2008)

That sounds brilliant    Me and my minimum wage are going to start saving now    I'd like to do a tour of the country at some point: Tokyo, Niigata, and the more remote areas as well. Photography heaven    Would like to see how the Japanese do fish shops too (live, not sushi!). 

Once we find out a price, you can more than likely count me in  8) 

Tom


----------



## oldwhitewood (8 Aug 2008)

I'd be interested in going it's been my dream to go, but not in the summer months too bloody hot over there!


----------



## John Starkey (17 Dec 2008)

Hi All,i think with the ever increasing credit crunch predicted to get worse next year,and the state of the pound at the moment i think its safe to say that this trip will be put on hold until we see better times,regards john


----------



## hellohefalump (5 Jan 2009)

that's actually really good news to me - I really want to go, but my daughter will only be 2 years old and I think it's too long to go away from her - She might think mummy's gone forever!

So by putting off the trip she'll have got a bit older and I'll be able to go!


----------



## Superman (5 Jan 2009)

Me and the girlfriend are off to Mexico in June, so not able to afford to goto Japan as well.
There's always next year, it might be my turn to pick!


----------

